# DIK Deposit - RCI or II or DAE?



## travel maniac (Feb 25, 2014)

Just wondering what tuggers have experienced as far as depositing them into different exchange companies.

I have been depositing them into RCI and getting mid teen TPUs - I am happy but just wondering if there are other possibilities.  How is the exchange power in II or DAE?  Is it worth to consider depositing in II or DAE?

Thanks.


----------



## eal (Feb 25, 2014)

I just posted on another thread how expensive the RCI exchange fee is. If you are not getting enough TPI's it might be worth it to experiment with an exchange company that still has reasonable fees.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 25, 2014)

DAE does not use any type of trading power.  If they accept your resort and room configuration you are able to trade it for any unit in their inventory.

There is a size upgrade fee if you take a room larger than the one you use for the exchange.  Other than that, anyone can see their entire inventory, even non-members by going here.

http://www.daelive.com/


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 25, 2014)

travel maniac said:


> Just wondering what tuggers have experienced as far as depositing them into different exchange companies.
> 
> I have been depositing them into RCI and getting mid teen TPUs - I am happy but just wondering if there are other possibilities.  How is the exchange power in II or DAE?  Is it worth to consider depositing in II or DAE?
> 
> Thanks.



You can look at the kind of inventory DAE gets by becoming a free member.  They don't get nearly the number of deposits that RCI gets but if you travel to the places where they do get inventory it will be cheaper than using RCI.


----------

